# Advice from Pixar



## MurrayTX (Nov 4, 2011)

My name is Murray, and I am a Reddit junkie.

That out of the way... Check out this list of 22 rules from Pixar regarding storytelling. I think it relates to our desire to put on a good show and addresses the frequent questions we wonder about regarding what works on us vs what works on the general public. I think it is worthy or a read and a bookmark.



http://imgur.com/fPLnM


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like this one:

#19: Coincidences to get characters into trouble are great; coincidences to get them out of it are cheating.


----------



## MurrayTX (Nov 4, 2011)

My two favorites are:

#8: Finish your story, let go even if it’s not perfect. In an ideal world you have both, but move on. Do better next time. (This seems to be the mantra of all multi-year home haunters)

#11: Putting it on paper lets you start fixing it. If it stays in your head, a perfect idea, you’ll never share it with anyone.


----------

